# Union Hand Roasted-Coffee



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

bought some of there Foundation blend and a cup the week before last & was going to try the Revalation blend this week, however, last time it came via InterLink & not the Post Office, & as I was out they took the order back to there depot. When the post man does this I can just pop down to the sorting office & pick if up, a 15min round trip. The InterLink express depot is 15 miles away, wish meant I could only go on Saturday morning, & they are only open 8-10am.

Has any member just bought a 250g bag? and could tell me if they use InterLink exclusively or just for larger packets.

Many thanks

Ian

btw, was impressed with the foundation blend. The sweetest, smoothest, creamiest espresso I have had in many a year.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

can't comment on their delivery methods, but we use Revelation Blend at work, so happy to discuss different shot parameters


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If I recall I received my last order by Interlink too. In most cases this is a much more reliable service than Royal Mail - especially for perishables

You can contact Interlink for redelivery next day or to an alternative location


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> If I recall I received my last order by Interlink too. In most cases this is a much more reliable service than Royal Mail - especially for perishables
> 
> You can contact Interlink for redelivery next day or to an alternative location


That's the opposite of the story down here. If it comes Royal Mail it arrives (only once has my hasbean in my mug been a day late), if something comes Interlink then they don't deliver, don't leave a card and then they pack it to take it back to the mainland straight out the back of the vans (I live on the isle of wight). The only chance of getting the parcel from them is to be at the depot when the correct van comes back and intercept them!


----------

